
Ask HN: Snap's road show video has vanished, where can I find? - bruceb
With Snapchat changing there focus and trying to court a broader audience I am trying to locate the video shown during their pre IPO road show. 
It isn&#x27;t available on their site nor is it on youtube.<p>I want to see how they presented Snap&#x27;s future then compared to what they are doing now.<p>Anyone have the video?
======
db48x
Try the Wayback Machine at archive.org

